# Northern VA and DC- New Campaign Starting



## Corey (Sep 18, 2002)

Everyday Avasara’s temple’s are full. The people are praying for heroes!! Will you be the answer?

Please respond here or e-mail me at
cpsaylor@yahoo.com

About me:
I am 33 years old, married, and have two infant daughters.  I fell in love with Dungeons and Dragons when I was eight years old. I have played on and off ever since. I currently play in Old One’s Faded Glory campaign (see the Story Hour on the EN World Message Boards) and look forward to DM’ing this one.  

About game logistics:
Sessions will occur on average every 3 weeks, sometimes every 2 and never more than 4 weeks apart. I am available to game most Sundays or Monday or Wednesday evenings.  Once we have a few group members we will decide a time that best fits everyone’s schedule. I hope to have five players in the campaign.

About the campaign:
Aryana is a land of extremes- frigid glacial mountains, burning wastes of stone, and fertile river valleys. A natural east-west-south land route, Aryana has been, and will continue to be, a battlefield.

Once divided into the three eastern-most satrapies of the Median Empire, control of the region passed to Draco, the Leopard of Iona, when he brilliantly forged a short lived empire. Following his death, the Leopard’s inner circle quarreled over succession and rent his realm into pieces.  Initially, the reborn Median Empire- now under the leadership of Draco’s sorceress Cassandra- claimed Aryana.  However, continuous pressure from the raging nomadic tribes of the northern Endless Plain of Grass has severed this tie.

Today, two independent Ionian states remain. Bastiyaan, the center of Ionian power in the region, and Draconia, Bastiyaan’s crumbling sister-state that is ruled by Draco’s direct descendents.  

East of Bastiyaan, along the defunct Path of Riches, is the road to distant Song, a massive empire with seemingly unlimited manpower resources.  Faltering before generations of nomadic onslaught, the empire is constructing a massive wall to seal the enemy out forever.  

South of Bastiyaan a traveler comes to the Aryana’s high Sind Killer Mountains. Here live the belligerent Durrani “robber” tribes. In valleys protected by invincible cliffs and brutal weather they live by ancient traditions of hospitality and revenge.  The rulers of civilized lands wisely give generous gifts to Durrani leaders allowing commerce to continue through the easily sealed passes. Beyond the Sind Killer Mountains the great Sindi emperor Atmananda is rejecting the extreme violence of his early reign. Following his brutal conquest of the Kingdom of Thalinga, a horrified Atmananda embraced the pacifistic teachings of Sadu Amani. His subsequent rule reflects his devout faith.  

In the west, the Median Empire is collapsing under the twin pressures of internal decadence and nomadic invasion.  However, Media is old and wily. Already, many powerful nomad leaders have found themselves manipulated and seduced into impotence.  Media’s fall promises to be long and bloody.   

_DM’s note: Historically, Aryana encompassed Sogdiana, Bactria and Aria, Persia’s eastern-most holdings and today’s Afghanistan. The setting’s components are primarily drawn from the period after Alexander’s generals fought the Successor Wars, circa 323-281 BC. While drawing heavily on real world terrain and events my Aryana is totally fictional._ 

Corey


----------



## Old One (Sep 19, 2002)

*To Any Prospective Players...*

If Corey DMs 1/2 as well as he plays, you are in for a major treat!

~ Old One


----------



## Corey (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words, Old One.  

I still have room for two more people at the table.

Look forward to hearing from you,
Corey


----------

